# Would you use a dashcam-like app for 150$/month?



## letsgo (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm the manager of a pilot program that would pay Uber drivers 150$/month to do the following:
- we'd give you a device to mount on your front windshield. This can either be an Android device or a dashcam.
- you'll need to start recording once you start your daily drives and stop it when the day's over, no other interaction is required. While you drive, the app will take pictures every few seconds of what's in front of the car.
- once you get home and connect to Wi-Fi the app will automatically upload the data to the cloud, so this requires you have a stable Internet connection at home.
- you'll be able to view your drives history on a webpage, download the images, make a timelapse, etc.

Would you do it? If yes, why? If no.. why?

_*Later edit:*_
Ok, so I started this thread just to get an idea if you guys would be open to this proposal. And you obviously do, which is really great.

*So, we'll go ahead and do this thing, starting in a couple of weeks with ~20 drivers!* *We'll start the pilot program with the San Francisco Bay Area.*
It's easier for us to make contact with you this way and share the devices, hope you all understand. If all goes well, though, we'll definitely scale!

So, if you drive a lot in the San Francisco Bay Area and you're interested, PM me to reserve your spot!


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Sure. It's always cool to have evidence of not just accidents but things you see on the road.

One of my pax said, "y'all must be like cops: you see unbelievable things out there."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

$150? I think most would


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

letsgo said:


> I'm the manager of a pilot program that would pay Uber drivers 150$/month to do the following:
> - we'd give you a device to mount on your front windshield. This can either be an Android device or a dashcam.
> - you'll need to start recording once you start your daily drives and stop it when the day's over, no other interaction is required. While you drive, the app will take pictures every few seconds of what's in front of the car.
> - once you get home and connect to Wi-Fi the app will automatically upload the data to the cloud, so this requires you have a stable Internet connection at home.
> ...


I would ask the question, whats in it for you by paying us 150.00/mo? There must be some sort of trade off for that kind of cash....so whats the catch?


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I would ask the question, whats in it for you by paying us 150.00/mo? There must be some sort of trade off for that kind of cash....so whats the catch?


OP, answer this question from "UberPartnerDennis"and if it's satisfactory to me I'd be all in no doubt..!

Edit: to answer your question as to why I would say yes to the idea;
1. $150 a month to run a dashcam would be very easy money.
2. Dashcams are awesome! I already run one, and would put 10 of em in and on my car if I could.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

PM me, I'm interested.


----------



## letsgo (Feb 26, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I would ask the question, whats in it for you by paying us 150.00/mo? There must be some sort of trade off for that kind of cash....so whats the catch?


Fair enough, so the reason behind this is not a slippery catch, but the access to that data itself. Imagine a system where 10% of all cars on the road upload what they 'see' to a centralised server. You'd get a 'live map', where you could instantly and automatically detect any accidents, road constructions, weather hazards, road changes, etc. Then you can propagate anything going on to all cars, for them to avoid any trouble. Think about it like an automatic Waze, but more automatised and overall better.
It's a long way to get there, but we have to start somewhere, right? That's why we're doing this pilot program with a limited amount of drivers that drive a lot ( that would be you, Uber drivers ) to see what data can we potentially collect and what can we extract.

Makes sense?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

letsgo said:


> Fair enough, so the reason behind this is not a slippery catch, but the access to that data itself. Imagine a system where 10% of all cars on the road upload what they 'see' to a centralised server. You'd get a 'live map', where you could instantly and automatically detect any accidents, road constructions, weather hazards, road changes, etc. Then you can propagate anything going on to all cars, to avoid any trouble. Think about it like an automatic Waze, but more automatised and overall better.
> It's a long way to get there, but we have to start somewhere, right? That's why we're doing this pilot program with a limited amount of drivers that drive a lot ( that would be you, Uber drivers ) to see what data can we potentially collect and what can we extract.
> 
> Makes sense?


What is your estimated turn around time from concept to inception? And yes it makes sense just seems a lot for you to pay


----------



## letsgo (Feb 26, 2016)

Again, this is a pilot program with a few dozens of great Uber drivers. We need some real data to work with. It's not economically scalable to pay everyone to use it, absolutely. But until we prove the value of doing recordings with valuable extracted data, it's not fair to ask people to record without getting them something in return.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

letsgo said:


> Again, this is a pilot program with a few dozens of great Uber drivers. We need some real data to work with. It's not economically scalable to pay everyone to use it, absolutely. But until we prove the value of doing recordings with valuable extracted data, it's not fair to ask people to record without getting them something in return.


I get it, very interesting idea. I'm in 100% when the time comes


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> What is your estimated turn around time from concept to inception? *And yes it makes sense just seems a lot for you to pay*


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Exactly how would this be "real time data", if the images don't upload until you get home on your wifi?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Michguy01 said:


> Exactly how would this be "real time data", if the images don't upload until you get home on your wifi?


I get it...they would use the aggregate of information collected to start building their database....I assume their equipment will have GPS with speed recording and will match up with what the camera is seeing vs speed etc. Its ambitious...I dont think they can do it, but who am I ...lol


----------



## letsgo (Feb 26, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I get it...they would use the aggregate of information collected to start building their database....I assume their equipment will have GPS with speed recording and will match up with what the camera is seeing vs speed etc. Its ambitious...I dont think they can do it, but who am I ...lol


I guess we'll have to prove you wrong


----------



## letsgo (Feb 26, 2016)

Michguy01 said:


> Exactly how would this be "real time data", if the images don't upload until you get home on your wifi?


It wouldn't be real time, yet. It's something we can work with to develop and tune the algorithms.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

letsgo said:


> It wouldn't be real time, yet. It's something we can work with to develop and tune the algorithms.


go ahead and send me $150 via paypal, I'll start as a beta tester right away


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a dashcam with built in wifi. If one like mine was mounted in a car with Internet access, as I believe Ford now has, wouldn't that be "real time?"
I use WAZE, and for the most part find it accurate and helpful. However, I have to turn off my iPhone's wifi when using WAZE, as the dashcam wifi interferes with it, possibly with the GPS.
Interesting idea, hope you get somewhere with it.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

letsgo said:


> I guess we'll have to prove you wrong


Please do cause the idea is really cool


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

letsgo said:


> You'd get a 'live map',


It's not a live map if you upload the contents when you get home.
There's more to this than you're telling us.


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

The question would be what is considered "active driver" UBER does not entice us to want to drive a lot of hours...


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I would do it, already run a cam, why not get paid for it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

If something seems too good to be true.....


----------



## letsgo (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok, so I started this thread just to get an idea if you guys would be open to this proposal. And you obviously do, which is really great.

*So, we'll go ahead and do this thing, starting in a couple of weeks with ~20 drivers!* *We'll start the pilot program with the San Francisco Bay Area.*
It's easier to make contact with you this way and share the devices, hope you all understand. If all goes well, though, we'll definitely scale!

So, if you drive a lot in the San Francisco Bay Area and you're interested, PM me to reserve your spot!
Cheers.


----------

